# Gesucht: Gratis Server für Java Entwickler



## finesim (28. Okt 2011)

Gibt es sowas?
Also einen Dienst, bei dem man sich registriert, geringen Speicher bekommt, dafür aber Servlets, RMI und normales HTML dort ausführen kann(ich weiß ausführen trifft bei html nicht ganz zu, aber man weiß was ich meine). 
Oder musse ich mir einen Server mit Apache selber erstellen?


----------



## darekkay (28. Okt 2011)

Kostenlos wirst du wenig bis gar nichts finden. 

Mit einigen Einschränkungen könntest du Google App Engine nehmen.


----------



## maki (28. Okt 2011)

Das kannst du doch alles lokal machen zm entwickeln, oder was war die Frage?


----------



## finesim (28. Okt 2011)

Ich fände sowas für mein Lernprogramm nicht schlecht, dann wäre es einfacher den Code zu verbreiten und die Vokabeln zu bekommen.(Bisher mache ich es mit Webstart, Dropbox und einem Blog)


----------



## maki (28. Okt 2011)

Brauchst du dafür nicht, und Dropbox ist ungeeignet, nimm doch einfach Git & GitHub, beides gratis.


----------

